# Request for info



## AdamD (Oct 28, 2017)

I am hoping someone with Orchid Plus or Orchid Wiz (and spare time) could look up something for me. I was wondering about cultural awards for Fredclarkearas, how many flowers and spikes on average for a CCM or CCE? Any response would be greatly appreciated


----------



## labskaus (Oct 29, 2017)

I have found cultural awards only for Fdk. After Dark. The four CCE from 2008 and older had 1-5 spikes with 19-27 flowers per spike on average.
The newer ones are from 2013 (CCM with 8 spikes, av 12,4 flowers), 2014 (CCE with 8 spikes, 17,3 av.) and 2015 (CCE with 8 spikes, 16,1 av.).


----------



## AdamD (Oct 29, 2017)

Sincerely awesome thank you so much! I have one with 8 spikes and around 15 flowers, just checking to see if it was in the realm of the elite. Possible CCM material I guess 

Mine is not After Dark though. It is Julio David Rios (Mo. Leopard Drops x Ctsm. Donna Wise). Now I just pray for no broken spikes or buds!


----------



## labskaus (Oct 31, 2017)

The only award given to this cross so far is an AM (86 points) from February 2017. It had 3 inflorescences with an average of 22,3 flowers. 
Good luck with the judging!

Wouldn't mind a picture...


----------



## AdamD (Nov 1, 2017)

It’s still a month out...


----------



## Dandrobium (Nov 1, 2017)

Wow! Great culture AdamD! How much light/feed do you give it?

I have my first spike finally with 15 buds (same progression as the pic) but only the one spike. The plant is just now starting to yellow its leaves


----------



## AdamD (Nov 1, 2017)

I do a full teaspoon/gal (up to 100 ppm N, 550 total ppm) in the summer months, I build up and down gradually. I grow outside in a shade house in the summer, high temps and humidity, about 3000 fc. at around 12 hours a day.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 2, 2017)

That will be amazing in bloom!


----------



## AdamD (Nov 3, 2017)

I have to pray that all spikes open around the same time, and that that coincides with judging, and that I have no work that weekend. I’m sure it will all work out the way it’s supposed to in the end


----------



## My Green Pets (Nov 16, 2017)

Update request!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 16, 2017)

Thats a lot of spikes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamD (Nov 16, 2017)

Sigh... the first flowers are starting to open and judging isn’t until Dec. 9th... FIRST WORLD PROBLEMS! 

In all seriousness I’m stoked, awards or none! I don’t want to jinx it though.


----------



## abax (Nov 16, 2017)

"break a leg" as they say in show biz!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 17, 2017)

Good luck.


----------



## AdamD (Nov 17, 2017)

Three more weeks... Fingers crossed


----------

